# sata dvd burner with k3b



## rootbert (Nov 20, 2020)

I bought a car and for the first time in several years I would like to use my burner in FreeBSD to burn some music cds. I did everything k3b demanded when installing the package. `camcontrol devlist` lists `<ASUS DRW-1814BLT 1.04>            at scbus13 target 0 lun 0 (cd0,pass5)` and `cdrecord --scanbus` lists

```
scsibus13:
    13,0,0    1300) 'ASUS    ' 'DRW-1814BLT     ' '1.04' Removable CD-ROM
```

I have hald and dbus running, restarted devfs and /dev/cd0 and /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd are now owned by my user. However, k3b started as user complains

```
(K3b::Device::openDevice) open device  /dev/cd0  failed.

Could not initialize device  "/dev/cd0"
Devices:
------------------------------

(K3b::Core) System problems:
 CRITICAL
 PROBLEM:   "No optical drive found."
 DETAILS:   "K3b did not find any optical device in your system."
 SOLUTION:  ""
```



starting k3b as root works without flaws, k3b prints on the console:

```
DiskInfo:
Mediatype:        "CD-R"
Current Profile:  "CD-R"
Disk state:       empty
Empty:            true
Rewritable:       false
Appendable:       false
Sessions:         0
Tracks:           0
Layers:           1
Capacity:         "79:57:74"  (LBA  359849 ) ( 736970752  Bytes)
Remaining size:   "79:57:74"  (LBA  359849 ) ( 736970752  Bytes)
Used Size:        "00:00:00"  (LBA  0 ) ( 0  Bytes)

=====================================================
(K3b::Device::openDevice) open device  /dev/cd0  succeeded.

(K3b::Device::ScsiCommand) transport command  "TEST UNIT READY"  ( "0" ), length:  6
(K3b::Device::ScsiCommand) transport succeeded
(K3b::Device::openDevice) open device  /dev/cd0  succeeded.

(K3b::Device::ScsiCommand) transport command  "GET CONFIGURATION"  ( "46" ), length:  10
(K3b::Device::ScsiCommand) transport succeeded
(K3b::Device::openDevice) open device  /dev/cd0  succeeded.

(K3b::Device::ScsiCommand) transport command  "MODE SENSE"  ( "5a" ), length:  10
(K3b::Device::ScsiCommand) transport succeeded
(K3b::Device::openDevice) open device  /dev/cd0  succeeded.

(K3b::Device::Device)  "/dev/cd0" :  Number of supported write speeds via 2A:  9

(K3b::Device::Device)  "/dev/cd0"  :  7056  KB/s

(K3b::Device::openDevice) open device  /dev/cd0  succeeded.

(K3b::Device::ScsiCommand) transport command  "MODE SENSE"  ( "5a" ), length:  10
(K3b::Device::ScsiCommand) transport succeeded
(K3b::Device::openDevice) open device  /dev/cd0  succeeded.

Devices:
------------------------------

Blockdevice:     "/dev/cd0"
Vendor:          "ASUS"
Description:     "DRW-1814BLT"
Version:         "1.04"
Write speed:     7056
Profiles:        "DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Jump, DVD-RAM, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R Dual Layer, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW"
Read Cap:        "DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer, DVD-R Dual Layer Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Jump, DVD-RW, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R Dual Layer, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW"
Write Cap:       "DVD-R, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer, DVD-R Dual Layer Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Jump, DVD-RW, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R Dual Layer, CD-R, CD-RW"
Writing modes:   "SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R16, RAW/R96P, RAW/R96R, Restricted Overwrite, Layer Jump"
```


Any ideas how I can make it run as user?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2020)

rootbert said:


> restarted devfs and /dev/cd0 and /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd are now owned by my user.


You need access to the /dev/pass5 device too.


----------



## rootbert (Nov 20, 2020)

sorry, forgot to mention, /dev/pass5 is also owned by my user.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2020)

Oh, it's been a while since I last used a burner, but there should be a /dev/xpt0 device too. You need write access to that too.

Instead of changing the ownership (which is a bad idea) of these devices, set the permissions so the group has read/write access. Then add your user to the `operator` group.


----------



## rootbert (Nov 20, 2020)

thanks a lot! yeah, I was just tinkering around with devfs permissions, will do a proper setup now that it is working.
Edit: hehe, strange thing I simply skipped to read the line with /dev/xpt0 ;-) maybe I am getting old


----------

